# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Σφραγισμένα Tp Link με απόδειξη αγοράς.

## pas2007

Πωλούνται σφραγισμένα προϊόντα της TP LINK με απόδειξη αγοράς.
3x Bluetooth UB400 Bluetooth 4.0 6€ Το ένα.
1 WiFi extender 12€
θα γίνει καλύτερη τιμή αν αγοραστούν όλα μαζί.

φωτο
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/f1lg35qg2...02h7w9iSa?dl=0

----------

